# Met Opera Summerstage Concert



## bisonplumber (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi! I’m hoping to attend the Met’s Summerstage concert (it’s been way too long since I saw any live opera!), but I don’t want to spend an unreasonable amount of time waiting in line. Does anyone have experience going to these events and know how long the lines typically are? Will I most likely be able to get in if I show up around the time doors open (2 hours before the event), or is it like Shakespeare in the Park where I would have to wait in line all day?

Thanks!


----------

